# Preventative Maintenance



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

2012 Chevy 2500 hd its time for another radiator flush hoses and i wait till the water pump goes bad the is over 1000 for everything truck is 9 years old not a lot of mileage any suggestions ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> 2012 Chevy 2500 hd its time for another radiator flush hoses and i wait till the water pump goes bad the is over 1000 for everything truck is 9 years old not a lot of mileage any suggestions ?


To answer your question: Yes


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> 2012 Chevy 2500 hd its time for another radiator flush hoses and i wait till the water pump goes bad the is over 1000 for everything truck is 9 years old not a lot of mileage any suggestions ?


Are you sure about that?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> To answer your question: Yes


Stay in school.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

ok so= im gonna do hoses flush


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> 2012 Chevy 2500 hd its time for another radiator flush hoses and i wait till the water pump goes bad the is over 1000 for everything truck is 9 years old not a lot of mileage any suggestions ?


Cheaper than a new truck.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

yep that's true


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

I only replaced a water pump once in my 72 years. That was only because the truck that hit my 1982 Sentra station wagon pushed the radiator into the pump breaking one of the hose mounts. While water pump failures seem to be a common failure in the past I think the improvement in coolant over water has led to this being a very rare occurrence now.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

@100,000+- 
Taking a ride to the nearest Napa for a new water pump…


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> @100,000+-
> Taking a ride to the nearest Napa for a new water pump…
> View attachment 217141


Sweet...I'm anticipating quite the rant post aboot MBCJ's and Cummings water pumps.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sweet...I'm anticipating quite the rant post aboot MBCJ's and Cummings water pumps.


How many gigabytes of pics like that do you have of your Dodges...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> @100,000+-
> Taking a ride to the nearest Napa for a new water pump…
> View attachment 217141


It's kinda slow today, you need a hand?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> How many gigabytes of pics like that do you have of your Dodges...


None, my computer was filled by pics of my Furds like that...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> It's kinda slow today, you need a hand?


thanks , what's the minn road fee? Lol

Phile pic.
she'[email protected],000 now.
Technically it could have bean the belt tensioner.
but probably the shaft between the pulley and pump. It's snapped in half. And the arm on the tensioner was broken off 2,

called Napa in Forsyth and she had a new water pump, tensioner and 7 gallons of coolant on the bench waiting for me to show up.
















The dodge part was fine…


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> thanks , what's the minn road fee? Lol
> 
> Phile pic.
> she'[email protected],000 now.
> ...


Anything you need, we can send the bill to Mr. Cummings. You know, the guy.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> 2012 Chevy 2500 hd its time for another radiator flush hoses and i wait till the water pump goes bad the is over 1000 for everything truck is 9 years old not a lot of mileage any suggestions ?


On low miles, I would maintain it based on time, rather than mileage. GM Dexcool is 5 years OR 150,000 mi, which ever comes first. So if I was the owner of your rig, I would perform it all based on time. Coolant every 3-5 years.

Brake fluid every 2-3 years (yes, moisture can still get in and contaminate, especially a truck that sits).

Things like the transmission and diffs and transfer case you can probably do by mileage more than time, but moisture and water getting in either one is not good.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

The recommended intervals for changing brake fluid are all over the board depending on the manufacturer, from as often as every two years to actually never. Wait, never? Really, never.

For example, Chevrolet calls for a brake fluid change on most models every 45,000 miles, but Honda says to do it every three years regardless of the vehicle’s mileage. Three years is also the recommended interval for most Volkswagens, but Mercedes-Benz vehicles typically call for fresh fluid every two years or 20,000 miles. In contrast, on the Ford Escape, Hyundai Elantra, Toyota Camry and other models from those manufacturers, there are no recommendations for replacing the brake fluid, only instructions to inspect it periodically.

my book calls for differential oil every 32k
And transmission oil every 60K towing or hard use, to 120k reg use.

No mention of changing the brake fluid.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I have a couple trucks that get the brake fluid changed every time they get used...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have a couple trucks that get the brake fluid changed every time they get used...


Just clamp those leaking lines closed.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> No mention of changing the brake fluid.


Any mention of the blinker fluid replacement interval?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> Any mention of the blinker fluid replacement interval?


l can't find led fluid anywhere???


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> l can't find led fluid anywhere???


I've heard synthetic transmission fluid works...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> I've heard synthetic transmission fluid works...


eye wood need digital fluid, it's the next generation of blinker fluids.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Metric Digital Fluid , thats what the cool kids use here .


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

SHAWZER said:


> Metric Digital Fluid , thats what the cool kids use here .


Ya better, or here the super troopers will give you a ticket.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Hydromaster said:


> eye wood need digital fluid, it's the next generation of blinker fluids.


Aircraft grade?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Aircraft grade?


spacecraft grade


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Hydromaster said:


> The recommended intervals for changing brake fluid are all over the board depending on the manufacturer, from as often as every two years to actually never. Wait, never? Really, never.
> 
> For example, Chevrolet calls for a brake fluid change on most models every 45,000 miles, but Honda says to do it every three years regardless of the vehicle's mileage. Three years is also the recommended interval for most Volkswagens, but Mercedes-Benz vehicles typically call for fresh fluid every two years or 20,000 miles. In contrast, on the Ford Escape, Hyundai Elantra, Toyota Camry and other models from those manufacturers, there are no recommendations for replacing the brake fluid, only instructions to inspect it periodically.
> 
> ...


Thanks I have done everything else doing cooling and trans fluid differential's I did transfer case power steering brake fluid and flushed out the trans fluid from the converter and the lines


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

cwren2472 said:


> Any mention of the blinker fluid replacement interval?


I deleted it


----------

